# Yeah, so my Mom and I lost one of our mice in our heaters



## spectrally (Oct 10, 2012)

and walls and I have a few questions.

How long can a mouse live in you know? The "wild." I have three cats.

She's been gone since Friday and we've seen her numerous times but can never really catch her. We can't fit our hands in the boiler radiator. X_x

It's like a boiler and there's holes in the walls to connect to the different rooms. We're going to have to turn our heat on soon so I'm scared.

One of the cats has claws.

We bought one live trap. A Tomcat single catch live mouse trap. It's a tube like thing. She's been inside it, I think but not gone all the way back, and she's even climbed on it.

We saw her come out into my Mom's room a few times, but she was very cautious and skittish. At the pet store they said her and her sister were babies.

I'm using peanut butter and fish flakes as bait. I also have a little box out of her shavings, and a little toilet paper roll in it. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## spectrally (Oct 10, 2012)

We caught her!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Way to go! It's so nice to find a lost baby at last.


----------



## spectrally (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks! I'm really glad we found her.

Are you okay in MD? The storm and everything?


----------

